# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono > خبر: رلیز MonoDevelop 2.0 و Mono 2.4

## Mehdi Asgari

لیست تغییرات: http://www.mono-project.com/Release_Notes_Mono_2.4
http://monodevelop.com/

منبع: http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2009/Mar-30.html

----------

